# Business card design



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this going to be an online card or one you're going to get printed? I love the colors and text, though if it's a card it would be easier to view horizontally instead of vertically. Just my input! Looks great though!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It is one I will get printed.

I tried a few different pictures going both ways and I always went back to the vertical design.

I don't know why it just seems to work better with the pictures I looked at.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like it! 

just another thing I need to make... LOL


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Loves it! Nice job, and I think the design looks very updated.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i design on the side. (it's my college edumacation) 

personally i like vertical card designs- for this use it's very nice. (Vs one where your going to write an appointment on etc)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it a lot. Will you have an appointment reminder on the back? Also with the stylish vertical look I would get glossy! And Gunther is a great choice!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

those are nice! definitely do glossy


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That's the only bad thing about the color and high gloss..I can't write on them.

BUT I did think about getting some of those small white label type stickers..writing the appointment on that and sticking it right on the back. I think it would work out perfectly.

I have checked on prices and found a guy online that can do 1000 for me on high gloss cardstock for $15 and of course shipping is expensive but total it's around $30 for 1000 cards and he will do bulk discounts as well.

I used to do business cards and such when I worked at Office Depot..or at least I would order them and I remember full color cards being much more expensive..but that was also.. 6 years ago.

Thank you for the comments. I think Gunther is a great choice. It also gave me a reason to flip through her photos of him..what a beautiful boy! His personality shines in every single photograph she has of him.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't they do glossy on one side and matte on the other? I like your sticker idea though.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stylish and classy looking. Very nice.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it! You could also get some magnets made for your clients to put on the fridge. Lord knows I have the vet's magnet next to the magnet for the dentist and groomer too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

check out vistaprints www.vistaprints.com (not sure if link will work) ... my cards are glossy on one side and matte on the other.

but i am not sure that they can handle publisher. can you save it as a pdf?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OR... check out PoodlePrints.com! Once you price your upload fees, I am very competitive. Take a look at my business cards "Create Your Own" pricing options.

You can get glossy on the front with a matte back. I like the vertical layout. You did a really good job! Only suggestion is that you might consider framing the picture. I think it helps give it a foundation.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's perfect! Love the photo, layout, background and font. You did a super job. That card will really stand out, and people will remember it.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

overnightprints.com is my go to- you can put the uv covering (I think that's what they call 'gloss' on one side and their blacks are AMAZING and the quality is top notch


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i like the matte black...great job!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really like the layout/design. I would go with glossy on the front and matte on the back too. I use overnight prints also. You can design a back as well as the front so that you could have your appointment info there.
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

The only think with high gloss is that finger prints show on it.

/i love the design, and as others have said Gunther is a great model!


----------

